# Old Man Make-up or Mask



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey everyone. For my haunted house, I'll be playing Sam the Janitor. I was thinking of trying to find one of those Living Masks thing for the Old Man, but I can't find it anyplace. 

So does anyone know where I can get something to make me look older? Or have any ideas how I should go about doing it?


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

I haven't seen those Living Masks in my area for awhile now so I dont' know if they are even made. Woochie has a face piece in their pro line that is ratehr expensive, but it is foam latex. You can trim the teeth out and it might work. It sort of creeps me out in a way...

http://www.monstermarketplace.com/Apparel/Landing671a4545.html

I've also seen other old man prosthetics that are rubber latex and way cheaper. I'll have to look through my sites to see what I find and I'll post links tomorrow for now I"m too tired to even think.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I can't seem to remove my "Old Man" make up anymore?
I am old, older than King Tut....was.....when he died, about maybe three times older?


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Well...
The trick we have used succesfully for 20 or 30 years is:
Wash your face well and remove all makeup .
Wipe your face down with rubbing alchohol to remove any remainging oil.
Using liquid latex (the makeup variety), use one hand to stretch a patch of skin on your face. The area next to the eyes, the forehead, under eyes, corners of the mouth, etc., use the other hand to apply a light coat or two of latex directly to the area of skin you currently have stretched, let that patch dry. You can speed the drying time up by using a blow dryer.
Once the area is dry release it, the skin will try to go back to it's normal position but the latex will not let it. It will fold and wrinkle as your skin normally would with age as the elasticity goes away. Once you are happy with the wrinkles and folds, you can stretch the areas again, and apply a darker makeup into the areas you want to really emphasize, when the skin is released, the interior of the folds or wrinkles will be very dark, now go back and apply a very light color makeup overall, this evens out the skin tones and makes the wrinkles and their darkened shadows standout even more. You can fine tune the shadows or bags with some of the darker makeup and practice. The whole operation takes about 20 to 30 minutes, and can last the whole night of a haunt or party. If you want to do more on the appliance end, do it before you do the final colors, so that it blends in and looks a litte more natural. This same trick works on hands, neck, etc. the looser the skin is originally the less obvious the wrinkles will be. Remember that we lose more of our natural coloring as we age.
That is usually the big give away on dye jobs and bad toupe's for older folk. It may have been their natural color in their youth, but when you see eyebrows that are white or with no color next to deep auburn hair or a redhead, it looks fake even to the most ignorant eye.
If you really want to pass yourself off as an ancient one, go watch how they move and act. We take shorter, more timid steps as we get older, our eyesight goes, and we become more concerned with every step we take. We hunch, we shuffle, we mouth words, and our voices have a tendency to go up in pitch and volume as the hearing goes away. If he (your character) is supposed to be an old janitor, he should make his comments to the crowds about picking their feet up so that they don't scuff the floor, "I just cleaned and waxed these floors, don't you go messin them up!), tell them not to touch anything, that he has enough stuff to fix as it is without them breaking more, all the usual crabby old janitor stuff that makes them who they are.
It is the little stuff that sells you.
FontGeek


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

*Old age prosthetic*

Hello,
We have an Old Age foam latex prosthetic in our FX FACES Line. Check it out in our online store at : www.BoneYardFx.com Regards, Larry Bones


----------



## tbokich (Jul 3, 2005)

*Old man masks*

Hi
we make a number of old men foam latex masks at www.makupartist.com
Thanks
T


----------



## darkskies582 (Jul 20, 2005)

A cheap way to make your hair look older (white or gray) is talcum powder.. It comes out with shampoo.. I've heard a way to make someone look older with make up is to put eyeliner to make lines on the face more prominent.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, darkskies. the way we do it in theatre is we scrunch up our faces and follow the natual wrinkle lines with brow eyeliner and sort of blend them in a bit. this requires you to wear a base make up though. also, you can add circles under your eyes with apurpleish eyeshadow.


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok going along with darkskies and rag doll sally.....
I took a theatre make up class and it's really easy to do old make up.
ok step by step No latex....
1st... put on a base make up about the same shade or one shade darker than normal skin tone. (any base will work but cream instead of liquid is best Max Factor is really good.)

2nd... take a brown eyeliner around eyes squint and follow from corners follow natural lines, usually only three is best. next raise your eyebrows and follow the lines along the forhead. (if you don't have any just use best judgment I had to do that alot as I don't have many forhead wrinkles) then for the laugh lines around the mouth smile really big and follow the lines around the mouth. 
also under the eye make two lines for the "bags"

3rd... take a white or cream colored and follow the brown lines that you have just made... put the white where the natural highlights would fall... usually below on the eyes and the forhead and above on the laugh lines.

4th... now blend these in or smudge them... but not too much or you will loose the wrinkle effect. if ppl are going to be seeing them upclose blend them to where you think they look real in the mirror.... if from far way keep them to where they look unnatural up close... far away it will look great.

5th.... jowles: these can be interesting...
take the same brown liner and a little lighter than a regular line follow the underside of your jawline. darken it in then put the white or cream on the flat part of the jawline basically just above the darkened area and just bellow the darkend area as well. smudge again slightly...
on this go to just about an inch before you get to your chin

also make some age spots using the brown eyelinger and if you can find a blue one out line some veins in your face... pretty lightly 

6th... get some basic powder... if you can find some that's has a yellow tint great if not just a basic loose powder that you can set the make up you just put on... if it's yellow it adds to the age effect but if its not it doesn't really take away.


now most of the make up if you don't have it and you have a dollar tree or silver dollar or dollar general store near you, you can get the make up really cheap.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Here's a pretty cheap mask from oriental trading.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/otcw.../browse/categoryForward.jsp?categoryId=376543


----------



## FX Pitbull (Oct 12, 2005)

try http://www.screamteam.com/newpage/wyzard.htm , they have great products, the wizard is more what your looking for or try http:www.stageandtheatermakeup.com/prosthetics.htm


----------

